# Lifting heavy for bodybuilding



## PillarofBalance

Compare the physique of some of the younger wanna be bodybuilders such as Jeff Seid (yes I know he competes in physique that's my point) or even maybe yourself to the real mass monsters like Ronnie Coleman.

Guess what got them that big? It sure as hell wasn't 4 sets of 12 of 4 exercises doing one bodypart per day or maybe two like chest and triceps.

They lifted big weight.  They did sets of 5, doubles, and even singles.  I work hard at dispelling this idea that a lot of guys have that lifting heavy means you won't grow.

Stop being so afraid of working hard...


----------



## RISE

Yea but look at Ronnie now...dude is falling apart.


----------



## ECKSRATED

RISE said:


> Yea but look at Ronnie now...dude is falling apart.


he's rich. He can afford new body parts. 

I've been telling people this for as long as I can remember. The most common reply is "I don't care about strength blah blah blah" 

Well as my good friend rj always said "strength breeds size, not the other way around"


----------



## PillarofBalance

ECKSRATED said:


> he's rich. He can afford new body parts.
> 
> I've been telling people this for as long as I can remember. The most common reply is "I don't care about strength blah blah blah"
> 
> Well as my good friend rj always said "strength breeds size, not the other way around"


Strength First


RISE said:


> Yea but look at Ronnie now...dude is falling apart.


Because he took it as far as a human can possibly take it.  But to just ignore your strength levels forever will leave you looking more like an underwear model than a bodybuilder.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Strength first new York.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Still waiting for my tshirt.......


----------



## Joliver

Just take more roids. They're like the scrubbing bubbles of fitness. They do the work, so you don't have to.


----------



## NbleSavage

Always good to mix in some PL style training.


----------



## ToolSteel

This makes me happy


----------



## jennerrator

PillarofBalance said:


> you looking more like an underwear model than a bodybuilder.



What the fuuukk is wrong with that???!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jenner said:


> What the fuuukk is wrong with that???!!!


Haha nothing unless you walk around calling yourself a bodybuilder


----------



## Milo

PillarofBalance said:


> Haha nothing unless you walk around calling yourself a bodybuilder



If you have to tell someone you're a bodybuilder, then you're not a bodybuilder.


----------



## Iron1

I never understood the people that go to the gym for years and years and never progress in weights. I'm sure we all see it all the time. Where's the personal satisfaction doing the same movement with the same weight for months at a time? 

"If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always got."


----------



## jennerrator

Iron1 said:


> I never understood the people that go to the gym for years and years and never progress in weights. I'm sure we all see it all the time. Where's the personal satisfaction doing the same movement with the same weight for months at a time?
> 
> "If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always got."



I see this all of the time, IMO...it's just pure ignorance....They obviously have the desire or they wouldn't be consistent in the gym...they just don't bother to research or question why they are not changing.


----------



## Milo

Sometimes people just like lifting. It releases endorphins and whether you improve or not it's still a good lifestyle.


----------



## Magical

PillarofBalance said:


> *looking more like an underwear model*



This is what Im here for


----------



## PillarofBalance

Milo said:


> Sometimes people just like lifting. It releases endorphins and whether you improve or not it's still a good lifestyle.


I am not talking about those people


----------



## snake

Milo said:


> Sometimes people just like lifting. It releases endorphins and whether you improve or not it's still a good lifestyle.



Truthfully, there are times when I have to drag myself into the gym and then drag myself out. But once I'm there, it all kicks in so I understand what you're saying. 

Are there times I do it out of obligation to myself and my health? Sure there is. Lifting may not put years on my life but it has put life in my years.


----------



## Milo

PillarofBalance said:


> I am not talking about those people



I understand that. Which is why that response was to Jenner.


----------



## jennerrator

Milo said:


> I understand that. Which is why that response was to Jenner.



Totally agree, and to each their own 

this is why I refrain from discussing training, diet etc...we all have our own personal views and goals. You can't tell anyone they are wrong for what they choose to do because as long as folks are being active...they are in the right


----------



## RISE

What I usually do is find a weight I can do no more than 6 reps with, and then work with that weight til I'm able to get to 10.  After that I will repeat the cycle.  When i first started out I used to do the MAX-OT workout, which is pretty heavy for a bodybuilding program.  I Always liked it.


----------



## Cobra Strike

I use to always beleive in lift big get big. The term holds true but hypertrophy training will get you bigger faster. Your strength obviously goes up as well but not as fast. You dont have to lift heavy ass shit to be big. Lifting heavy = faster strength slower size. Hypertrophy training = faster size slower strength. Im the biggest Ive ever been right now but I cant lift the weight i use to...and I dont give a fk...they dont have a bench press on the beach...rediculous strength for me is not functional...if your only using it in the gym then whats the point? Size is all that matters to me but thats me. There are guys in my gym benching 100-250lbs more than me but i am much bigger than them. I do like to see people look at me with a cocked head trying to figure out how I got this size benching 225lbs and curling 20's. 

Either way there isnt a right or wrong way to do it as long as your enjoying the results your getting and the time you spend getting them then its all good!


----------



## ToolSteel




----------



## stonetag

Its never been a question to me, to lift heavy or not, as heavy as I can go without sustaining injury has been my way. Using the best form that I know has kept me from fuking myself up (too bad). The ONLY thing that keeps me from going to crazy heavy now is age, it's a reality, but doesn't  mean it don't suck. Cheating yourself out of any possible gains that you could add by going heavy at times seems like such a waste.


----------



## HDH

Cobra Strike said:


> I use to always beleive in lift big get big. The term holds true but hypertrophy training will get you bigger faster. Your strength obviously goes up as well but not as fast. You dont have to lift heavy ass shit to be big. Lifting heavy = faster strength slower size. Hypertrophy training = faster size slower strength. Im the biggest Ive ever been right now but I cant lift the weight i use to...and I dont give a fk...they dont have a bench press on the beach...rediculous strength for me is not functional...if your only using it in the gym then whats the point? Size is all that matters to me but thats me. There are guys in my gym benching 100-250lbs more than me but i am much bigger than them. I do like to see people look at me with a cocked head trying to figure out how I got this size benching 225lbs and curling 20's.
> 
> Either way there isnt a right or wrong way to do it as long as your enjoying the results your getting and the time you spend getting them then its all good!



I couldn't have said it better myself. Strength or what poundage I'm using is of no concern to me.

It can be done both ways. You just have to know how to do it.

I also agree with the OP, minimizing weight and sets/reps won't give the optimal gains.

 Busting ass and an outstanding work ethic will do it no matter what approach is taken.

H


----------



## Tren4Life

So your saying if I want to get bigger I have to start squatting for reps of 12-15.  Fuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkk that. I can't hold my breath that long.


----------



## Milo

Steelers4Life said:


> So your saying if I want to get bigger I have to start squatting for reps of 12-15.  Fuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkk that. I can't hold my breath that long.



I won't do it. Call me a pussy but that shit is too much cardio and makes me want to puke. I usually go 16-20 on the leg press or hack squat and I'm cool with that. As for squats I'll stick to 1-5. Actually come to think of it I go pretty high rep on front squats but that's a little easier on lower back for me.


----------



## snake

Steelers4Life said:


> So your saying if I want to get bigger I have to start squatting for reps of 12-15.  Fuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkk that. I can't hold my breath that long.


Now that's funny!


Milo said:


> I won't do it. Call me a pussy but that shit is too much cardio and makes me want to puke. I usually go 16-20 on the leg press or hack squat and I'm cool with that. As for squats I'll stick to 1-5. Actually come to think of it I go pretty high rep on front squats but that's a little easier on lower back for me.


Smart man. You made an important decision to fail muscularly and not cardiovascularly. Work your thighs; not your diaphragm.


----------



## heavydeads83

Cobra Strike said:


> I use to always beleive in lift big get big. The term holds true but hypertrophy training will get you bigger faster. Your strength obviously goes up as well but not as fast. You dont have to lift heavy ass shit to be big. Lifting heavy = faster strength slower size. Hypertrophy training = faster size slower strength. Im the biggest Ive ever been right now but I cant lift the weight i use to...and I dont give a fk...they dont have a bench press on the beach...rediculous strength for me is not functional...if your only using it in the gym then whats the point? Size is all that matters to me but thats me. There are guys in my gym benching 100-250lbs more than me but i am much bigger than them. I do like to see people look at me with a cocked head trying to figure out how I got this size benching 225lbs and curling 20's.
> 
> Either way there isnt a right or wrong way to do it as long as your enjoying the results your getting and the time you spend getting them then its all good!



Being bigger but weaker is like having a big dick that won't get hard IMO.


----------



## heavydeads83

My step brother is a bodybuilder that actually competes and he's big, ripped, and strong.  I've seen him squat 640 without a belt or knee wraps.  He walks around at 280 pounds when he isn't training for a show and he isn't fat.   More 'bodybuilders' should focus on being more balanced in my opinion.  To each his own though.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

heavydeads83 said:


> Being bigger but weaker is like having a big dick that won't get hard IMO.



Greatest post in the history of SI!


----------



## Cobra Strike

heavydeads83 said:


> Being bigger but weaker is like having a big dick that won't get hard IMO.



Explain why that is? Are you saying that it takes a 500lb bench to open a car door? Or to fk your girl while holding her up? Or to move a couch? If your not competing then telle what you need that strength for? And dont say for fighting because for one a weaker person can beat the sht out of a stronger person it all depends on who knows how to fight better and for two why do you need to fight in the first place? Im talking about functional strength. The only place that you can use all that strength is in a competition otherwise your just stroking your ego. I canntell anyone I can bench 600 lbs and they would believe me in a second but why? When people ask me what I bench I say 225 and they dont believe me so whatever i could care less. Being strong as fk and never using it anywhere is like having a huge dick that dont get hard.

Btw i have a tiny dick and its rock bro!!


----------



## Milo

Cobra Strike said:


> Explain why that is? Are you saying that it takes a 500lb bench to open a car door? Or to fk your girl while holding her up? Or to move a couch? If your not competing then telle what you need that strength for? And dont say for fighting because for one a weaker person can beat the sht out of a stronger person it all depends on who knows how to fight better and for two why do you need to fight in the first place? Im talking about functional strength. The only place that you can use all that strength is in a competition otherwise your just stroking your ego. I canntell anyone I can bench 600 lbs and they would believe me in a second but why? When people ask me what I bench I say 225 and they dont believe me so whatever i could care less. Being strong as fk and never using it anywhere is like having a huge dick that dont get hard.
> 
> Btw i have a tiny dick and its rock bro!!



I'll buy that. Can't see an instance where I'd need to press 500 pounds other than a gym setting but I'd sure as hell like to be able to.


----------



## Beedeezy

Cobra Strike said:


> . Being strong as fk and never using it anywhere is like having a huge dick but no P*SSY TO FUKK



Used a little artistic license, thought it fit what you were saying better.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Cobra Strike said:


> Btw i have a tiny dick and its rock bro!!



Hey now, I'm quite fond of that little guy!


----------



## McDuffy

Milo said:


> If you have to tell someone you're a bodybuilder, then you're not a bodybuilder.



A few days ago this girl was in my room, i wasnt wearing a shirt and we were getting to know each other. she asked me what i like to do, i said i like to work out alot, she said "oh, you work out?" i was thoroughly disappointed...


----------



## ECKSRATED

I like being strong and looking strong.


----------



## McDuffy

DieYoungStrong said:


> Greatest post in the history of SI!



In my opinion the opposite is true. Depends on goals


----------



## McDuffy

ECKSRATED said:


> I like being strong and looking strong.



Not everyone has Hercules genetics, some of us have to pick one or the other or get neither


----------



## Cobra Strike

ECKSRATED said:


> I like being strong and looking strong.



Your definitley a sexy man beast mmm mmmmmmmm


----------



## Beedeezy

Speaking of strength. Is there a post explaining how you became the bench king Ecks?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Beedeezy said:


> Speaking of strength. Is there a post explaining how you became the bench king Ecks?



That depends. U send me a nood and I'll send u the video which gave me the title.


----------



## ECKSRATED

McDuffy said:


> Not everyone has Hercules genetics, some of us have to pick one or the other or get neither



Genetics Shmanetics. 

I just started training my buddy about 5 weeks ago. He's 5 foot 5 and weighed 134 pounds when he started. Could deadlift  135 one time. Benched 95 pounds. And squatted 145. He's already put over 10 pounds on and deadlifts 245 benches 155 and squats 185. Genetics play a part yes but being taught and doing things the right way is way more important. 

I've always lifted heavy. I've always done singles and doubles since I was 15 years old. But I've always also done high reps too. I've put almost 100 pounds of muscle on doing BOTH "types" of training.


----------



## Beedeezy

Ummmm, not sure you realize what you are getting yourself into. Email address and would you like anything specific? 
Brown eye cost extra and Yaya will have to pay $20 to watch.


----------



## Beedeezy

ECKSRATED said:


> That depends. U send me a nood and I'll send u the video which gave me the title.



See above message


----------



## heavydeads83

Cobra Strike said:


> Explain why that is? Are you saying that it takes a 500lb bench to open a car door? Or to fk your girl while holding her up? Or to move a couch? If your not competing then telle what you need that strength for? And dont say for fighting because for one a weaker person can beat the sht out of a stronger person it all depends on who knows how to fight better and for two why do you need to fight in the first place? Im talking about functional strength. The only place that you can use all that strength is in a competition otherwise your just stroking your ego. I canntell anyone I can bench 600 lbs and they would believe me in a second but why? When people ask me what I bench I say 225 and they dont believe me so whatever i could care less. Being strong as fk and never using it anywhere is like having a huge dick that dont get hard.
> 
> Btw i have a tiny dick and its rock bro!!



why all the talk of fighting?  didn't mean to strike a nerve but you definitely sounded like a dude with a little penis as soon as you brought fighting into the conversation lol.  If you would have paid attention to what I said,  that's why I said to each his own.  If you want to be huge and vascular but can't bust a grape,  that's your business.  I beg to differ, big guy.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## heavydeads83

Just having some fun with ya cobra...


----------



## John Ziegler

I'm not in any competitive sports, bodybuilding or powerlifting. I like to get in there with the standard issue 4 x 10. My favorite lately has been bench and squat on the same day. I'm the guy doing the 215 bench & 315 squat year in and year out. These days my diet dictates more than the weights allow me to jump on the to each its own band wagon. That being said when it comes to gandering I am more impressed with strength than size in the gym.


----------



## GSgator

Cobra Strike said:


> Explain why that is? Are you saying that it takes a 500lb bench to open a car door? Or to fk your girl while holding her up? Or to move a couch? If your not competing then telle what you need that strength for? And dont say for fighting because for one a weaker person can beat the sht out of a stronger person it all depends on who knows how to fight better and for two why do you need to fight in the first place? Im talking about functional strength. The only place that you can use all that strength is in a competition otherwise your just stroking your ego. I canntell anyone I can bench 600 lbs and they would believe me in a second but why? When people ask me what I bench I say 225 and they dont believe me so whatever i could care less. Being strong as fk and never using it anywhere is like having a huge dick that dont get hard.
> 
> Btw i have a tiny dick and its rock bro!!



Amen to that brother it's pretty boy muscle I see most of the really big BBers in my gym working at a Kiosk in the mall or subway making subs WTF lol it's not functional muscle Im not hating but God damn what's  the point of killing your joints if you can't capitalize on all that strength. Im Sure a lot of you really big guys here PL and put those big muscles to use I'm just telling you what I see in my parts.


----------



## Tren4Life

I think that's it's easy to forget about doing your assistance work after lifting heavy and that keeps you from building new muscle at the same rate you are taxing your CNS. 

I had to do an off season program for most of the summer focusing on building new mass in my chest, hips, and core. I never though in a million years you'd see me doing DB bench 3 sets of 30 but it's working. I hope my bench number climb as high as Ecks. I'm coming for your bench king title!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike

heavydeads83 said:


> Justin having some fun with ya cobra...



Oh it didn't strike a nerve bro...i was just trying to say being big without crazy strength is like being crazy strong and never being able to use it...its all good big bro! 

But you got to stop making fun of my small penis...doc is very protective of the lil guy


----------



## NbleSavage

Having a big hard penis and sexing on a new competition bench while eating a subway sandwich and pressing 400 lbs is like...wait, what were we talking about here?


----------



## McDuffy

Ok so POB posted ronnie talking about heavy lifting to get big and heavy lifting being an important part of bodybuilding, but what about just about every other top bodybuilder out there that does not promote heavy lifting. Ronnie was a PLer and so we know why he likes squatting 800lbs and DLing 800lbs, but it seems every other top bodybuilder says dont waste time on heavy lifting if you want to get big. Im not promoting that, i'm a BB and i mostly lift heavy, i'm just saying most top BBs dont agree with what Ronnie says in this video...


----------



## DieYoungStrong

McDuffy said:


> Ok so POB posted ronnie talking about heavy lifting to get big and heavy lifting being an important part of bodybuilding, but what about just about every other top bodybuilder out there that does not promote heavy lifting. Ronnie was a PLer and so we know why he likes squatting 800lbs and DLing 800lbs, but it seems every other top bodybuilder says dont waste time on heavy lifting if you want to get big. Im not promoting that, i'm a BB and i mostly lift heavy, i'm just saying most top BBs dont agree with what Ronnie says in this video...



Most pro BBers set a solid foundation by lifting heavy in their first years of training.


----------



## McDuffy

NbleSavage said:


> Having a big hard penis and sexing on a new competition bench while eating a subway sandwich and pressing 400 lbs is like...wait, what were we talking about here?



No thread would be complete without extensive talk of big hard penis's.


----------



## Cobra Strike

McDuffy said:


> Ok so POB posted ronnie talking about heavy lifting to get big and heavy lifting being an important part of bodybuilding, but what about just about every other top bodybuilder out there that does not promote heavy lifting. Ronnie was a PLer and so we know why he likes squatting 800lbs and DLing 800lbs, but it seems every other top bodybuilder says dont waste time on heavy lifting if you want to get big. Im not promoting that, i'm a BB and i mostly lift heavy, i'm just saying most top BBs dont agree with what Ronnie says in this video...



There's nothing wrong with lifting heavy but the reason the pro bbs dont agree with him is because hypertrophy training is for faster growth and better muscle shaping. Its a competition so if you lift heavy you will get there slower than the guys training for size and shape. Who can say Ronnie was wrong though...look at the guy lol


----------



## jennerrator

ECKSRATED said:


> Genetics Shmanetics.
> 
> I just started training my buddy about 5 weeks ago. He's 5 foot 5 and weighed 134 pounds when he started. Could deadlift  135 one time. Benched 95 pounds. And squatted 145. He's already put over 10 pounds on and deadlifts 245 benches 155 and squats 185. Genetics play a part yes but being taught and doing things the right way is way more important.
> 
> I've always lifted heavy. I've always done singles and doubles since I was 15 years old. But I've always also done high reps too. I've put almost 100 pounds of muscle on doing BOTH "types" of training.



short people always have it easier....


----------



## HDH

The older we get, the wiser we get.

After so many years, the ego lifting just isn't as important to some of us that want to stay healthy and be in this for the long haul.

I'm speaking as a bodybuilder as we have different goals.

But, if I could have put the ego away when I was younger, I wouldn't have some of the problems that led me to this type of training.

What I have found is what Cobra is preaching, the best results I have gotten come from training smarter. I won't say instead of harder because If your getting the best results with this type of training, you're training your ass off.

I'm one that's just not happy until I'm half dead, gasping for air. I'm just not satisfied.

I also haven't been on the injured list since I made the switch a few years back. 

H


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I don't really care what others goals are - to each their own. 

But I don't like equating strength training or powerlifting with ego lifting. 

Good powerlifters don't "ego lift". That's for 18 yr old knuckleheads half squatting 315. 

My lifts are pre-planned based off percentages. When we miss, it's generally not by much. 

Ego lifting is bad form. Try getting strong with bad form. 

Most "bodybuilders" that have lifted heavy in the past were ego lifting and that's why they got hurt. 

Any good PLer has excellent technique. Yes injuries still happen, it's part of the game. 

This isnt a post to bash bodybuilders either. I'm a 220 class PLer. There are waaaay bigger dudes then me on the board. 

But I will say this. I've seen bodybuilders go to PLing and vice-versa. 95% of bbers that make the switch need their form in the 3 competition lifts completely un-fukked to the point where it's almost comical. PLers can make the switch to BB type training pretty seamlessly after puking in a bucket the first few sessions. It's laying off the 5 guys that gets tough.


----------



## LeanHerm

i would like to think I do both but then again I'm just a lean dude that wears skinny jeans and eats chicken everyday. 



Ps and I don't have a beard.


----------



## Seeker

I looked good body building.  I feel AND look good powerlifting. It's the best of both worlds. It's a beautiful feeling when I take off my shirt on a 100 degree day, walk up to the deadlift platform, look in the mirror at my muscular physique, and then proceed to pull 500 plus pounds with ease while watching my traps explode.


----------



## trodizzle

BRB... Crossfit...


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Seeker said:


> I looked good body building.  I feel AND look good powerlifting. It's the best of both worlds. It's a beautiful feeling when I take off my shirt on a 100 degree day, walk up to the deadlift platform, look in the mirror at my muscular physique, and then proceed to pull 500 plus pounds with ease while watching my traps explode.



I've read this in a Jim Nantz voice and a Morgan Freeman voice. Both fit.


----------



## baitslinger

ECKSRATED said:


> Genetics Shmanetics.
> 
> I just started training my buddy about 5 weeks ago. He's 5 foot 5 and weighed 134 pounds when he started. Could deadlift  135 one time. Benched 95 pounds. And squatted 145. He's already put over 10 pounds on and deadlifts 245 benches 155 and squats 185. Genetics play a part yes but being taught and doing things the right way is way more important.
> 
> I've always lifted heavy. I've always done singles and doubles since I was 15 years old. But I've always also done high reps too. I've put almost 100 pounds of muscle on doing BOTH "types" of training.


I'm with you X Rated.
I work with heavy weights and do PL style training and then go get a pump.with BB style rep ranges, IN THE SAME WORKOUT.  So, I do heavy weight, then try and make a light weight feel heavy.
It works for me.  I'm trying to get the best of both worlds. Strenght and Hypertrophy.


----------



## mickems

heavydeads83 said:


> why all the talk of fighting?  didn't mean to strike a nerve but you definitely sounded like a dude with a little penis as soon as you brought fighting into the conversation lol.  If you would have paid attention to what I said,  that's why I said to each his own.  If you want to be huge and vascular but can't bust a grape,  that's your business.  I beg to differ, big guy.  That's all I'm saying.



hey now, don't go leaning on guys with little penises in here. there's more of us up in here than you think.


----------



## Azog

I'm with POB on this one. Cobra is right, you can get big and probably faster going strictly for hypertrophy...but I don't think you'll ever achieve the same look as lifting heavy. You'll never be as thick, dense, hard, grainy and gnarly looking as someone like Ronnie or Dorian.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Azog said:


> I'm with POB on this one. Cobra is right, you can get big and probably faster going strictly for hypertrophy...but I don't think you'll ever achieve the same look as lifting heavy. You'll never be as thick, dense, hard, grainy and gnarly looking as someone like Ronnie or Dorian.



Agree. Look at the look of Bostin Loyd for someone who has never curled over a 20lb db. He doesn't have that same "hardness" to him that the 70s guys or any BBer who has trained heavy for a period of time.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

For me personally I don't care how big or small I am so long as I'm not anorexic looking or so fat I can't see my 2in PP at full mast. What matters to me is strength. Period. I'm a firm believer in strength driving size or at the very least making it easier to get size. I don't know anyone getting hyoooooge doing 20lb DB flyes but if you can do them with 80s then chances are you are a swole mofo. I'm a powerlifter through and through but running POB's strength based programs have actually made me blow up in size while not training for it specifically. POB saw me in June and again in July and thought I had put on 20lbs of solid muscle in that time and I was only on 250mg of test. That just goes to show the strength ---> size relationship. I know POB hates Rippetoe, but I think Rip said it best in his book Starting Strength:



> Physical strength is the most important thing in life. This is true whether we want it to be or not. As humanity has developed throughout history, physical strength has become less critical to our daily existence, but no less important to our lives. Our strength, more than any other thing we possess, still determines the quality and the quantity of our time here in these bodies. Whereas previously our physical strength determined how much food we ate and how warm and dry we stayed, it now merely determines how well we function in these new surroundings we have crafted for ourselves as our culture has accumulated. But we are still animals –our physical existence is, in the final analysis, the only one that actually matters. A weak man is not as happy as that same man would be if he were strong. This reality is offensive to some people who would like the intellectual or spiritual to take precedence. It is instructive to see what happens to these very people as their squat strength goes up.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Azog said:


> I'm with POB on this one. Cobra is right, you can get big and probably faster going strictly for hypertrophy...but I don't think you'll ever achieve the same look as lifting heavy. You'll never be as thick, dense, hard, grainy and gnarly looking as someone like Ronnie or Dorian.



This is not true. High reps create density not lose density. Hypertrophy training doesnt make a guy look soft lol




DocDePanda187123 said:


> For me personally I don't care how big or small I am so long as I'm not anorexic looking or so fat I can't see my 2in PP at full mast. What matters to me is strength. Period. I'm a firm believer in strength driving size or at the very least making it easier to get size. I don't know anyone getting hyoooooge doing 20lb DB flyes but if you can do them with 80s then chances are you are a swole mofo. I'm a powerlifter through and through but running POB's strength based programs have actually made me blow up in size while not training for it specifically. POB saw me in June and again in July and thought I had put on 20lbs of solid muscle in that time and I was only on 250mg of test. That just goes to show the strength ---> size relationship. I know POB hates Rippetoe, but I think Rip said it best in his book Starting Strength:



I agree with this. I think I might be miscommunicating myself about the strength issue. In hypertrophy training your form, repitition, drop sets, super sets, and negatives all biuld strength. Its not like a hypertrophy trained individual is a pussy and cant move any weight around...i can still hit 400 on the bench I just rarely do it. Ofcourse my strength isnt going to be that of a power lifter as Im not lifting for strength but its not like im walking around all pussified either. I continually add weight or reps to my workouts to keep progress moving forward and keep growing but for me trying to squat 650 makes no sense except to hit a pr. I hit my prs in the mirror now. Oh and i do flys with 20s and 30s so come see me doc 

And besides a very select few...powerlifters look nothing like bodybiulders

Now who wants some rock hard baby dik?


----------



## PillarofBalance

baitslinger said:


> I'm with you X Rated.
> I work with heavy weights and do PL style training and then go get a pump.with BB style rep ranges, IN THE SAME WORKOUT.  So, I do heavy weight, then try and make a light weight feel heavy.
> It works for me.  I'm trying to get the best of both worlds. Strenght and Hypertrophy.


My core program that my whole philosophy is built upon is what you describe. This is why for the second time now I will say THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS POWERLIFTING STYLE TRAINING.

Go ask Eric Lilliebridge what his favorite accessory for deadlifts are... its 10 rep sets of barbell rows.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cobra Strike said:


> And besides a very select few...powerlifters look nothing like bodybiulders
> 
> Now who wants some rock hard baby dik?



The tide is actually changing in powerlifting with the growth of raw powerlifting. The majority of raw powerlifters look like absolute savages. Abs are not uncommon.  We still bloat up for meet days to improve our leverages but it's gone by the next morning... or mid bench flight if running halo. 

In fact the 198lb weight class has become the most contested and competitive class. 

Being fat doesn't assist you much without the gear like suits and shirts.


----------



## Cobra Strike

PillarofBalance said:


> My core program that my whole philosophy is built upon is what you describe. This is why for the second time now I will say THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS POWERLIFTING STYLE TRAINING.
> 
> Go ask Eric Lilliebridge what his favorite accessory for deadlifts are... its 10 rep sets of barbell rows.



What did you have to say twice now?



PillarofBalance said:


> The tide is actually changing in powerlifting with the growth of raw powerlifting. The majority of raw powerlifters look like absolute savages. Abs are not uncommon.  We still bloat up for meet days to improve our leverages but it's gone by the next morning... or mid bench flight if running halo.
> 
> In fact the 198lb weight class has become the most contested and competitive class.
> 
> Being fat doesn't assist you much without the gear like suits and shirts.



Cool but do you want some rock hard baby dik or not?




I always enjoy seeing a sport evolve...very interesting!


----------



## Fsuphisig

I think in bodybuilding it's important to always become a stronger individual, and then with that in mind you get creative and work your body and muscles in different ways to always stimulate growth. Still keep a log


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'd love some cobra baby dick please


----------



## j2048b

Sooo if one wants the look of a bber and strength of a pler is that even possible? As POB has said more and more plers are looking pretty big with abs and looking more like bbers body style.... So i wonder how one would accomplish this? Or is this more of start a different thread type q??


----------



## conan

All this talk of lifting weights at the gym.... Ya'll are doing it wrong.  I use the equipment to hold me up while I text, check facebook and post selfies on instagram.


----------



## Itburnstopee

It was my understanding that it would be better to go the hypertrophy route first and gain enough muscle that strength gains would be easier. Doesn't more muscle make gaining strength faster/easier, whether the muscle was gained through strength training or hypertrophy training?


And I know I know the word "easier" may have been poor wording on my part. If it was easy everyone would be jacked and strong blah blah


----------



## Greenebean

Hard to beat heavy compound movements for mass


----------

